
Scientists discover how to 'upload knowledge to your brain' - bussiere
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2016/03/01/scientists-discover-how-to-download-knowledge-to-your-brain/
======
xt00
TLDR; not exactly.. they didn't figure out how to upload knowledge, they
figured out that if you stimulate certain parts of the brain associated with
learning certain tasks while you are trying to actually learn how to do that
thing then you learn 33% faster than placebo.

In this case they were not able to just have you stare at a wall and suddenly
you learn how to do something from electrical stim.

~~~
whatnotests
Thank you for actually reading the article (I assume) and letting the rest of
us know what it's about.

Really you could have said anything here and nobody would be the wiser.

------
whatnotests
Maybe we can start with a broadcast of how to use our turn signals while
driving.

~~~
pvdebbe
I just raged about this 10 minutes ago while on my way to the office.

------
gfdfggffhjfhj
I know Kong-Fu.

